# Keaton beach



## Jwsisson (Sep 17, 2016)

I heard owner of marina and cottages had everything bulldozer down and hauled off couple of weeks b4 hurricane hit?
Has anyone been down fishing?


----------



## rollingwiththeflow (Sep 17, 2016)

I was in Steinhatchee From Monday 9/12 to Thurday 9/15. I didn't go up to Keaton. I talked to FWC officers that said the fishing was not good. Water was already de-salinated from heavy rain and the Hurricane didn't help conditions. I only saw one to two boats each day on the water.


----------

